#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-29
<john_the_unique> hello
<john_the_unique> just what development environments are most popular with game designers?
<poningru> anyone know if java will be included in feisty by default?
<tonyyarusso> not a clue
<poningru> thanks
<john_the_unique> licensing issues?
<elkbuntu> john_the_unique, more likely 'if it's ready in time'
<john_the_unique> that's what i like to hear
<john_the_unique> firefox pretty much has the users' #1 demand met
<john_the_unique> how are we going to meet #2?
<john_the_unique> playing games
<john_the_unique> this is the deal breaker and why i can't recommend ubuntu to everyone
<tonyyarusso> I would have a VERY hard time believing games were #2.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe among 14 year olds.
<xipietotec> john_the_unique: the majority of computer users do not play computer games
<xipietotec> I say this as someone who *does*
<tonyyarusso> Yes, games are big, but computers are first and foremost production machines, not toys.
<tonyyarusso> Games probably come in around #8.
<john_the_unique> yes, but for someone who wants to do both (which is most users) guess what os they'll choose?
<john_the_unique> they don't care if they have to pay money
<tonyyarusso> The toy OS, of course.
<john_the_unique> they are paying money for the game anyhow
<tonyyarusso> How are you backing up "most users"?
<john_the_unique> a ubuntu poll
<tonyyarusso> Most users _I_ know don't.
<john_the_unique> it confirms my experience
<john_the_unique> even my friends who know linux, install and maintain windows for family and friends
<tonyyarusso> Most users are using their computers at work, where they would be fired it they played games.
<john_the_unique> why? because windows supports games with no hassle
<john_the_unique> it's those areas i can recommend linux wholeheartedly
<john_the_unique> but not to home users
<tonyyarusso> I'm not going to argue that games are a major market, but they are certainly not #2, and other things need attention first.
<john_the_unique> if all we want to target is corporate users, then we're doing good
<tonyyarusso> The home users I know also are trying to get work done.  They're mainly university students and middle-aged people.
<tonyyarusso> It's the just out of college but haven't found a job yet market that needs games.
<tonyyarusso> Everyone else doesn't have time.
<john_the_unique> hehe
<john_the_unique> you'd be surprised
<john_the_unique> i'd say the heavy demographic group for games is between 14-40
<john_the_unique> of those, which demographic is going to be making decisions about which os they'd like to use?
<john_the_unique> probably 16-40
<tonyyarusso> Also, games aren't really something we can do anything about.  We can whine about it, but that's about it.  Developing them to rival professional outfits would take a lot of work, and the people able to do the work aren't really interested in that area.  The professional outfits won't make their games for Linux because it's not worth their time either.
<john_the_unique> i'm not saying that we develop games
<john_the_unique> ...but we do need to pander to game developers
<tonyyarusso> how?
<tonyyarusso> We can't show them the numbers.
<john_the_unique> what is it about linux that makes porting code from visual studio and direct x so hard?
<tonyyarusso> The bottom line doesn't make sense.
<tonyyarusso> I think it's more about what it is about visual studio and direct x.
<tonyyarusso> You'd have to ask someone who does it.
<john_the_unique> are you a developer?
<tonyyarusso> No.
<john_the_unique> then I'm talking to the wrong guy
<tonyyarusso> I've started to dabble, but nothing like that.
<tonyyarusso> I can observe a market though, and I know you're going to have to come up with numbers to convince anyone, numbers which we can only get by fixing the other things first.
<john_the_unique> i'm going to push this so you guys can market more effectively
<john_the_unique> linux certainly is gaining numbers
<john_the_unique> no doubt due to efforts on the part of people in this group
<john_the_unique> it is becoming more visible
<tonyyarusso> Right, which will help the games market ultimately - I just don't think it's above critical mass yet.
<tonyyarusso> Soon, we hope.
<john_the_unique> maybe not
<tonyyarusso> But I wouldn't waste my own efforts personally until it had more oomph for that aspect.
<john_the_unique> but i'm going to try to push the right buttons to help us move into critical mass
<john_the_unique> that's ok
<tonyyarusso> Do you have internal market connections of some sort to pull strings with?  If that's the case you might be able to make some headway.
<john_the_unique> continue marketing to corporates and schools
<john_the_unique> i'll work on the software end
<tonyyarusso> yeah, schools are my pet target ;)
<john_the_unique> you continue in the marketing
<john_the_unique> schools are an effective target
<john_the_unique> nice talking to you
<john_the_unique> bye
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<somerville32> jenda: Too bad I don't have sound for flash
<jenda> aww
<somerville32> Is it funny?
<jenda> Not really, just a transcript of what he described.
<somerville32> oh, ok
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: You're probably right - actually our library in town here has a few Linux workstations.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: hello
<tonyyarusso> Schools are my pet target b/c my current plan is to go into teaching.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: I was President of my local library, but I win reelection.
<tonyyarusso> So it's really just a matter of being the logical target for me personally.
<tonyyarusso> Cool.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: I should go to bed, I meant to say, I _lost_ the last election. But, I had a linux box up and runnning, during my term.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: politics
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: any idiea of what  an MS license cost per box?
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: retail or oem?
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: I thought schools had there on rate?
<tonyyarusso> ah, they often do
<tonyyarusso> It depends on whether they're looking at competitors or not.
<tonyyarusso> If they're solidly Windows, they pay a steeper price.
<tonyyarusso> If they're waffling, MS starts throwing money at them to try to keep hold.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: They are looking at competitors, you and me!
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> which makes our job that much harder
<tonyyarusso> We start to lose the price arguement and have to go on other merits
<tonyyarusso> TCO is still fair game thoughw if you can show that administering an entire school's systems will be easier.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: I thought you where a big shot around here?  Address me man, so my bell rings! What is TCO?
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: hehe.  Total Cost of Ownership - the concept of overall investment required, including purchase/licensing, staff training, maintenance and administration, disaster recovery, etc. all addee together.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: yep.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: Any idea what the per student cost is, on average?
<tonyyarusso> n2diy: anywhere from $4 to $60 I'd guess.
<n2diy> tonyyarusso: Roger on the guess. Something I need to research here.
<Ckenyon> jenda:ping
<jenda> Ckenyon: pong
<jenda> Ckenyon: pong?
* jenda doesn't know if he's on - serious lag here :/
<jenda> 30s :)
<Ckenyon> Hi Jenda
<jenda> Ckenyon: one more pong, this time for real :)
<jenda> heya 
<jenda> (sorry, I really don't know what's going on with my ISP - I did just call them)
<snail> ;)
<snail> hmm
<Vorian> hi meatballhat :)
<somerville32> Jenda: ping
<jenda> somerville32: pong
<jenda> unpong
<tonyyarusso> |    .    |
<jenda> |        |
<GazzaK> |         |  oops
<tonyyarusso> Geez GazzaK, we only had one ball.
<GazzaK> sorry
<jenda> 
<Lt> Good afternoon
<LtSmith> I nmight beable to get us some noticability on linuxquestions.org. 
<LtSmith> I could possibly  get us some add space on linux questions.org
<somerville32> jenda: pin
<somerville32> +g
<juliux> jenda, ping;)
<jenda> somerville32, juliux pong
<juliux> jenda, how should i pay the stickers?
<jenda> paypal
<somerville32> jenda: Who changed the modes for the channel?
<somerville32> I can't change the topic
<somerville32> Jenda: If we plan to keep it this way, could you please add me to access list.
<juliux> jenda, ok
<jenda> somerville32: yes you can :)
<somerville32> Thanks
<jenda> Be considerate, Cody :
<jenda> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 29 released, UWN 30 in progress for Feb 4th - it can use YOUR help! | Herd 3 release page edit party later today!
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> wb jenda :)
<tsmithe> ping jenda
* somerville32 deflects jenda's ping.
<jenda> thanks, somerville32
* jenda carries on with his duties.
<tsmithe> ping jenda
<jenda> tsmithe: pong?
<jenda> kinda?
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> sorry
<jenda> going to bed.
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> i've forgotten :P
<jenda> what's up?
<tsmithe> g'night :)
* tsmithe goes to bed too
<tsmithe> obviously need it
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-30
<MitchM>  /away at home.
<jenda> So - do we do a Vista anti-release party? :)
<rjian> :)
<jenda> vorian_: you there?
<jenda> meatballhat_: ?
<BHSPitMonkey> yo
* BHSPitMonkey just posted a youtube video :D
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: link? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GeYedGR1fiM
<BHSPitMonkey> it's not *buntu related btw
<BHSPitMonkey> or anything related
<jenda> Hahha :) 
<jenda> that's awesome.
<jenda> is that you? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah :P
<BHSPitMonkey> teachers are so unappreciative of that form of music, you know.
<BHSPitMonkey> they're outright rude.
<jenda> heh e:)
<jenda> You a musician?
<jenda> (other than pencil music :))
<BHSPitMonkey> yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> piano, percussion
<GazzaK> hehe http://youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=ICoDFooBXpU
<BHSPitMonkey> damnit
<BHSPitMonkey> it's 18+ flagged :(
<jenda> BHSPitMonkey: no doubt, it's GazzaK's.
* jenda plays piano and sax
<BHSPitMonkey> cool
<jenda> GazzaK: that's evil :)
<GazzaK> it is only super mario in vice city, was so funny
<GazzaK> :-)
<GazzaK> great bit of animation
<BHSPitMonkey> I like the animation vs animator thing
<jenda> oh, that one rocks :)
<BHSPitMonkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo1d6ttbAq8   and   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bPMwAHdJCg
<BHSPitMonkey> 1 and 2, respectively
<GazzaK> those are brill
* poningru is crying right now
<poningru> anyone know how to build modules?
<poningru> http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=139&category=driver&os=3&go=GO#
<poningru> frackers
<fsfadnfda3er23c> anyone here?
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I've a suggestion for Ubuntu marketing
<fsfadnfda3er23c> ??
<tonyyarusso> fsfadnfda3er23c: Best bet would be to send it to the mailing list.  More people will see it there.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> do I need to subscribe?
<juliux> hi
<tonyyarusso> Not to send to it, but it would be the easiest way to see replies.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> mmm
* fsfadnfda3er23c is too lazy :o)
<tonyyarusso> Sometimes people just add a note that they're not subscribed, so CC them on replies.
<tonyyarusso> Hi juliux 
<fsfadnfda3er23c> maybe it's easier if you forward my idea?
<tonyyarusso> That could work
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the idea is related to Windows Vista :)
<tonyyarusso> ah
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I heard people telling about the WOW factor of the interface on the radio...but when I read an article about Vista in the paper this morning, I saw the prices...WOW :D
<fsfadnfda3er23c> maybe Ubuntu can do something with these prices...
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I thought about this:
<fsfadnfda3er23c> what about doing some donation program for Ubuntu 7.04
<snail> fsfadnfda3er23c: the price thing is less important than the fact that people have to "refresh" their hardware
<fsfadnfda3er23c> people can *buy* Ubuntu cdroms for the same prices as Windows Vista
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I know
<snail> fsfadnfda3er23c: very little six month old hardware meets the recommended spec for vista
<tonyyarusso> Who would pay for Ubuntu?
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I people buy Ubuntu for 279 EUR, they will be a "Home Basic donator", when they give 549 EUR, they will be an "Ultimate Edition donator" etc
<fsfadnfda3er23c> of course you can also get it for free
<tonyyarusso> Also, the terms would likely be trademark sketchy.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> th thing is that this is a marketing action ;)
<snail> tonyyarusso: we regularly pay for ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> snail: For support you mean.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the point at how expensive Vista is compared to Ubuntu :)
<snail> tonyyarusso: we buy hundreds of CDs at ~ a euro each
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the press will love to write about such a program B-)
<tonyyarusso> snail: ah.
<snail> tonyyarusso: we == http://www.oss-watch.ac.uk/
<tonyyarusso> fsfadnfda3er23c: Who are you targeting with this?
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure I see how it would work.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the money then can be used for doing even more promotion for Ubuntu B-)
<fsfadnfda3er23c> tonyyarusso: what do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> fsfadnfda3er23c: As in, how many people do you honestly think will want to plunk down $400?
<snail> fsfadnfda3er23c: and what sort of people
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the people that now use Paypal to donate money :)
<fsfadnfda3er23c> but that is not the main target
<fsfadnfda3er23c> collecting money would be the secondary target
* tonyyarusso is confused
<fsfadnfda3er23c> the primary targets would be to make end users clair how cheap Ubuntu is compared to Vista, plus to have more publicity for Ubuntu 7.04 in press B-)
<fsfadnfda3er23c> do you get it?
<tonyyarusso> But how?  How would asking people to pay the same amount help hilight the fact that Ubuntu isn't the same amount?
<tonyyarusso> And, the idea of it going in the press has a lot of room for misrepresentation, and could actually be a bad thing, imo.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I don't think so
<tonyyarusso> snail: thoughts?
<fsfadnfda3er23c> you should make clear that this is about donations of course
<fsfadnfda3er23c> and that people still can get it for free
<fsfadnfda3er23c> just some idea to lift on Microsoft's marketing campaign ;)
<snail> tonyyarusso: at the moment what ubuntu needs is not cash but well organised effort
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> fsfadnfda3er23c: you should really email it to the list for some more organised feedback.
* fsfadnfda3er23c is too lazy to do that
<snail> if we can make a clear effort that we need cash to do X, then I'm sure that that money would be found...
<snail> fsfadnfda3er23c: so you want us to do your work for you?
* fsfadnfda3er23c was just contributing an idea
<jenda> Thanks, fsfadnfda3er23c :)
* fsfadnfda3er23c also does not bother if Ubuntu people don't take advantage of ideas ;)
<jenda> However, our deficit isn't in ideas, it's in workforce.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> so now it's up to you :)
<jenda> fsfadnfda3er23c: wrong.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I know
<jenda> It's up to you.
<jenda> Ideas don't do any work.
* fsfadnfda3er23c already contributes for other open source projects
<jenda> If you have an idea - make it real. Only then will it have value.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> and I've no time to work out all my ideas ;)
<jenda> I'm not saying you need to make it real yourself - you can assemble a team.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> well, anyway: I just don't bother to make value of it; if Ubuntu does nothing with my idea, that's ok for me If they do something cool with it, that's also ok for me
<jenda> alright, thanks for the contribution.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> I just don't have time to contribute more to this idea :)
<jenda> I think I'm too lazy to think about it further, though.
<fsfadnfda3er23c> :p
<fsfadnfda3er23c> well, dinner is ready here, so bye
* jenda sighs
<tonyyarusso> Hm.  That was one of the odder ideas.
<snail> i've seen worse.
* elkbuntu reads scrollback and chuckles
<tito_linux> Hi
<rbs-tito> hi
<Burgwork> welcome rbs-tito
<rbs-tito> Cheers! I've just joined the team.
<jenda> welcome ;)
<jenda> hey Burgwork
<Burgwork> hey jenda
<rbs-tito> I've been reading the wiki, did anything come of those surveys
<rbs-tito> ?
<Burgwork> they are currently in elkbuntu's hands
<rbs-tito> Have they been analysed and what-not yet?
<Burgwork> I don't think so
<Burgwork> we might be able to get them from her, to do the analysis
<Burgwork> elkbuntu: you are delivering up your surveys to somebody so that we can parse them
* Burgwork swings the pendulum
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-01-31
* jenda kicks MenZa
<jenda> beuno: ping
<beuno> jenda: programming-diy pong
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> I monna ask about something totally unrelated, though :)
<beuno> aaah
<jenda> teh ubuntu-argentina
<jenda> is there anything going on?
<beuno> ok  (everyone is asking me today, something must of happened)
<jenda> and who's willys? :)
<jenda> really?
<beuno> you mean as in activity?
<jenda> yep
<beuno> yes, a lot
<jenda> cool
<beuno> we have at least 40 active members
<jenda> wow, nice.
<beuno> most active LoCo subforum by far:  http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/
<jenda> There'll be a meeting on monday, regarding first the spanish team, and then a pan-hispanic initiative.
<jenda> yes, yes, I saw :)
<beuno> monday or tuesday=
<beuno> ?
<beuno> I got tuesday 5feb 19UTC on my agenda
<beuno> kicked the plug jenda?
<jenda> no, my ISP sucks :/
<tsmithe> hi alecjw
<jenda> beuno: what's the last thing you heard me say?
<beuno> <jenda> There'll be a meeting on monday, regarding first the spanish team, and then a pan-hispanic initiative.
<beuno>  yes, yes, I saw :)
<beuno> <beuno> monday or tuesday=
<beuno>  ?
<beuno>  I got tuesday 5feb 19UTC on my agenda
<beuno> <-- jenda has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<alecjw> hi tsmithe 
<beuno> heh
<tsmithe> !paste | beuno
<ubotu> beuno: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsmithe> heheh :P
<beuno> heh  :/
<jenda> gah
* alecjw thinks that ubuntu should save up donations for a tv ad
<jenda> beuno: 5 Feb is monday :)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> right
<jenda> alecjw: it's been around...
<beuno> it's scheduled correctly in my palm, just not in my head...
<alecjw> doh
<alecjw> why cant i ever have na original idea!?
<jenda> 
<alecjw> so what's wrong with it then? too expensive?
<jenda> no one to do it, I'd guess :)
<alecjw> jenda, you mean actually make the ad, or deal with the logistical nightmare which it would cause?
<jenda> both.
<jenda> 
<alecjw> lol
* alecjw needs to plug his cdrom drives back in
<jenda> beuno: oh, and i also said "<jenda> I think you should forward #uluga to #ubuntu-ar, btw"
<jenda> :)
<alecjw> recon it's safe tpo do so without shutting down?
<alecjw> i think i'll shut down t plug in my cd drive, just ot bhe on the safe side. brb
<beuno> jenda, we talked about it briefly, we might keep #uluga for LoCo specific topics
<jenda> hm
<beuno> but we are all moving to #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> alrigth, as you wish :)
<jenda> I'd still recommend a forward.
<beuno> there is also the issue that the channel was givin to some random person none of us know...   ;)
<jenda> You could do a +if #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> and then give invites to people who'd be alowed...
<jenda> aha
<jenda> we can fix that, you know?
<beuno> :)
<jenda> "HorD"
<jenda> ya want me to get it for you?
<beuno> yes, I met him today
<beuno> the channel?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> I'll first try to talk him into it, then ask seveas to 'ask for transfer' and then transfer.
<beuno> that would leave me no reason not to forward it, so...
<beuno> yes  ;)
<jenda> cool :)
<beuno> I'll probably keep him as an op since he must have someone's trust to have the chan assigned to him
<beuno> how do I forward the chan?
<jenda> no - he could have registered it himself.
<jenda> /cs set #uluga mlock +if #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> /cs set #uluga mlock guard on
<beuno> jenda, afaik, no, it was registered over a year ago
<beuno> and I was told seveas transfered it to HorD today
<jenda> oooh
<beuno> but since I'm the Argentina LoCo contact, maybe I should have been contacted?
<jenda> probably.
<jenda> although, you're not an approved cotact :)
<beuno> that's right, we're not official (yet)
<beuno> but HorD doesn't seem to be either
<beuno> do I don't really understand it
<jenda> ok, I'll enquire
<beuno> I got contacted by a few Argentina LoCo members and other latam LoCo's to notify me of what happend
<jenda> being what?
<jenda> hmm, he doesn't seem to speak english too well.
<beuno> who, HorD?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> right, looks like I'll have to ask Seveas about it.
<beuno> well, that throws me off even more
<beuno> all I know about HorD is that he's trying to get #ubuntu-la (latin america) LoCo formed
<jenda> huh?
* jenda 's head explodes
<jenda> and then there's willys_fueguino, who's trying to start #ubuntu-lat
<jenda> That's seriously wrong.
<beuno> I talk regularly with other latin american LoCo contacts, we've been trying to improve the comunication between ourselfs
<beuno> that's it, sorry, #ubuntu-lat
<beuno> I don't know willy either
<beuno> think he's from argentina too, but I haven't seen him in the argentina LoCo
<jenda> yes, he is.
<jenda> Please, attend that meeting :) I think it'll help unify all these strugglers.
<jenda> This is just a terrible mess :D
<beuno> I don't know if it's because we're not advertising ourselfs enough, but we are on the LoCoList, so I'm not sure...
<beuno> heh, yes it is
<beuno> I'll be there, no doubt
<jenda> I think HorD got the channel because it was abandoned.
<jenda> but who did that, I dunno.
<beuno> yes, but for some reason he did, but when I asked for it, I didn't
<beuno> it's been abandoned for over a year
<beuno> I got the oficial mailing list, the oficial forums, but no IRC channel
<beuno> IIRC, I was told "it's there, you can hang out there"
<beuno> I just didn't feel comfortable building a comunity around a channel nobody had control over
<jenda> understandable.
<jenda> I'll spank the staffer involved.
<jenda>  :)
<beuno> ;)   thanks jenda
<jenda> ny
<jenda> *np
<jenda> beuno: he seems like a nice enough guy, so I guess giving him ops would be a friendly gesture if he gives the channel up.
<beuno> jenda, absolutely
<beuno> ok, redirect set to #ubuntu-ar
<jenda> shweet.
<beuno> I'll see if HorD transfers it, if not, I'll let you know
<beuno> he does seem friendly thou
<jenda> beuno: if you want to do a private meeting, you can use /cs invite to invite people bypassing the forward :)
<jenda> Keep in mind he might not know how.
<beuno> jenda, great, although we don't usually have private meetings, so I guess it won't be necessary
<jenda> cool.
<beuno> jenda, he doesn't know, but on the other hand, neither do I   ;)
<jenda> hehe )
<jenda> /cs set #ubuntu-ar contact beuno
<beuno> jenda, done
<beuno> again, thanks!
<jenda> np
<jenda> s'my job, innit
<jenda> ;)
<beuno> hmmm, although, I'm getting:   -ChanServ- An access level of [10]  is required for [OP]  on #ubuntu-ar
<beuno> why is that?
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> you don't have the access :)
<jenda> /cs #ubuntu-ar identify
<jenda> then, you'll have ultimate access
<jenda> but, you don't wanna do that all the time...
<jenda> so: /cs access #ubuntu-ar add beuno 30
<jenda> or 10, if you want to look more equal :)
<beuno> ;)
<beuno> thanks
<beuno> done
<beuno> I use to hang around undernet in the good old days, so I'm not that familiar with chanserv and nickserv
* jenda has never been there
<beuno> now, while I'm on a roll, I would also love ubotu and ubuntulog in there
<jenda> You won't get them :)
<jenda> but you'll get LoCoBot.
<beuno> well, it used to be a warez/virii hang-out place, so it's the dark side of the internet
<jenda> s/virii/viruses/ ;)
<beuno> heh, ok, LoCoBot is fine
<beuno> does he log?
<beuno> yes, but virii sounds so much less evil...
<jenda> alright, at least make it viri :)
<jenda> it's less incorrect, latin-wise
<beuno> yes, but, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virii
<jenda> ROFLMAO :)
* beuno giggles
<jenda> yes, that explains very well.
<jenda> virii is not a plural of any existing word...
<jenda> virus, however, isn't a second-declination noun, to merit an -i ending in plural... ;)
<beuno> uhm, aha
<jenda> Actually, Uncyclopedia makes fun of this with it's Jesii :)
<beuno> hahahaa
<jenda> although, Jesus would actually be Jesi in plural.
* beuno Jenda reminds me of how much I hate Latin
<jenda> muhehe )
* jenda likes it :)
* jenda has an exam of latin in 10 days :)
* beuno would rather have an asm exam, on paper
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> jenda, I can't access launchpad
<beuno> is it down?
<jenda> looks like
<jenda> hey, nope
<jenda> I can.
<beuno> me too
<beuno> must of been a hicup
* jenda mutters about people misspelling must've and similar so often, and then proceeds to run away before he can be larted for being pedantic.
<beuno> lol
<beuno> I actually like being corrected
<beuno> I'm obsesive on correct spelling, even though my english isn't up to speed
<beuno> so I welcome any corrections
<beuno> ;)
<jenda> 
* beuno laments now having seen Dan before he left
<beuno> I've gotten used to bzr, and now I *want* to use it with the diy page
<beuno> jenda, quick "I'm pretty sure you won't be able to answer but I'll ask anyway" question
<jenda> hehe :)
<beuno> http://diy.devubuntu.com/get.php
<jenda> A quick "I'm sure this isn't what you asked" answer coming
<beuno> will the materials (files) be hosted on the DIY server or externally?
<beuno> Dan added a "download" link to it
<beuno> but I'm not sure if it's going to be a download from a different site, or from diy website
<beuno> that changes a lot the aproach I have to take
<jenda> it will be hosted in diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu
<jenda> which is a mirror of a bzr branch
* beuno stares
<beuno> the diy website or the files that are available for download in that section?
<jenda> files
<beuno> uhm, ok, I'll take that as a loose "on the same server as the website will be"
* beuno celebrates the 40th members of the Ubuntu LoCo in launchpad
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> beuno: I'm not sure what you mean - there will be no other website. Just a repository of files, and diy.devubuntu.com with links to it.
<beuno> jenda, got it, I've got a programer's brain, so I have to translate that into my moonspeak
<jenda> 
<jenda> You're lucky I haven't developed my own dialect of lawyerspeak, yet, beuno :)
<beuno> heh
* beuno is not going to comunicate in latin
* beuno thinks it's wierd HorD got the #ubuntu-ar channel transfered to him without even knowing what launchpad is....
<beuno> he must be sleeping with someone much higher up in canonical...
* beuno sends a "hearts-filled"  e-card to sabdfl
<Rinchen> You guys are doing a great job by the way.
<jenda> nah, beuno, it's all solved.
<jenda> it's just a... umm...
<jenda> well, negligence.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> hehe, no harm done, he's a good guy, just threw me off
<Rinchen> and here I thought you'd blame it on MitchM like I do. ;-)
<beuno> lol
<beuno> I didn't know MitchM was the escape goat
* beuno fires up tomboy and writes that down
<Rinchen> hehe, MitchM is too friendly and helpful not to fulfill that role.
<beuno> ;)    thanks Rinchen
<beuno> btw, I see Herd3 wiki page is still empty
<Rinchen> My Pleasure.  Just remember he's local to me (in fact I'll see him on Friday) so if you need me to go beat him up, I'm your man.  
<beuno> lol
<beuno> well, I'll try and gather enough reasons to want to by Friday
* beuno pokes MitchM
<Rinchen> Seriously, MitchM is great. I'm hoping that he and another gent will be the next CoLoCo leaders.
<ausimage> Hey I have been trying to get a hold of somerville32. I need a modification or repost of an article for the Ubuntu Scribes Team. We are meeting in #ubuntu-scribes not #ubuntu-meeting as mentioned.
<beuno> ausimage, in the UWN?
<ausimage> yes #29
<beuno> jenda, know anything about Herd3 page?      should I get cracking on that?  it's due tomorrow...
<ausimage> We discovered a conflict and need a change.
<beuno> ausimage, I can edit in the wiki for you, but what's already been sent out, well, it's already out there
<Burgwork> beuno: I was going to do some work tomorrow
<jenda> beuno: you should, but no I don't.
<Burgwork> s/tomorrow/today.
<ausimage> Hey I understand... the other team is going to put a notice in ubuntu-meeting for us
<beuno> although you'll need the thumbs up from jenda, somerville32 or Burgwork
<ausimage> but I want the info as accurate as possible now
<beuno> Burgwork, you want me to help out on there or you got that covered?
<Burgwork> yes help
<beuno> ok, I'll start cracking on that in a while then
<jenda> Rinchen: thanks ;)
<beuno> I've got some info gathered on what changed after reading through the -devel mailing list
<Burgwork> yep
<Rinchen> jenda, beuno, my pleasure.  Come to think of it, I'm going to bring my camera. The pics we took the last time were a little too geeky.
<beuno> and, jenda, I've got most of the DIY re-programming done, I just need to polish a thing or two, then it's the backends turn
<beuno> Rinchen, I'll look forward to seing them on your blog  ;)
<jenda> cool :)
<beuno> did you gather some info to throw on there?
<GazzaK> tsk, I still have not got my birthday card from jenda, he only has till Friday! :p
<jenda> GazzaK: oops, musta lost it somewhere...
<jenda> GazzaK: no, the conspiracy must've captured it. The freemanons are to blame.
* MitchM stops drinking his Liter of Mtn. Dew -- now what exactly is going on here?
<GazzaK> jenda, I nearly became a freemason :p
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-01
* MitchM pokes beuno.
<MitchM> take that lad!
<jenda> GazzaK: I have it in the family :)
* beuno gives Rinchen the thumbs up for *what they talked about before*
<beuno> mueheheh
<Rinchen> mueheheh
* MitchM gives Rinchen and beuno an akward look.
<MitchM> Do you guys want hosting?
<Rinchen> lol
<MitchM> is that what this is about?
<beuno> lol
<MitchM> :)
<Rinchen> Come on, you know me better than tat.
<MitchM> yeah... maybe...
<Rinchen> I have an insane amount of space and bandwidth at DH
* MitchM moves SSH to a new port.
* beuno has 4 full dedicated servers
<MitchM> Its not always the size that matters :(
<MitchM> my server hosts UbuntuCounter.org -- beat that :P
<MitchM> oh and diy.devubuntu.com !
<beuno> sometimes it is  ;)
<beuno> lol, that's hard to beat
<MitchM> lol
<beuno> although that would explain why it's so slow...
<MitchM> Yeah -- I host a division of MySpace.com
* beuno giggles
* MitchM giggles harder.
<MitchM> Is it really slow?
<beuno> nah
<MitchM> why tom-foolrey!
<beuno> just didn't have a better comeback
<MitchM> oh.
<MitchM> well that's acceptable.
* MitchM cries in Rinchen's arms.
<MitchM> *cough* well back to "work"
<beuno> it was either that or "you're ugly", but since I haven't seen a picture, it just wouldn't be fair
<MitchM> lol.
<beuno> ;)
<MitchM> my launchpad has a picture
<MitchM> google "Mitch Mahan"
<MitchM> im right next to the guy that sold beer to underage kids.
<MitchM> (in the listing)
<beuno> lol
<beuno> that's a fun result to have under you
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> yeah - it makes me feel more of a socialite.
<MitchM> more like*
* Rinchen likes the LP picture better.
<MitchM> "LP"?
<beuno> well, um, I feel judging another man's looks wouldn't be too straight, so I'm sticking with "slow servers"
<beuno> LaunchPad?
<MitchM> you youngins keep comming up with these new words.
<MitchM> I can't keep up.
<Rinchen> lol
<beuno> well, I have a doctors apoint to "not miss" this time
<beuno> *appointment
<MitchM> *chuckles*
<MitchM> have a good one.
<beuno> I'll bbl to get the Herd3 page into shape and try to get the diy programmin finished
<beuno> thanks, you too, and good luck on friday
* beuno winks at Rinchen
* MitchM runs away.
<Rinchen> You coming on Friday MitchM ?
<MitchM> Rinchen, Whats friday?
<MitchM> :P
<MitchM> Yeah - I'll be there.
<MitchM> Me and FunnyLookinHat were going to do a presentation or something; we couldn't get our watches synced though.
<MitchM> So we may just have to let everyone wow at your laptop.
<MitchM> <- #ubuntu-colorado
* jenda waves to MitchM 
<MitchM> hey jenda :)
<MitchM> Everything going ok?
<jenda> yep :)
<MitchM> awesome;
<MitchM> how's the wife and kids?
<MitchM> How's the dog?
<MitchM> :P
<Rinchen> the beer?
<Rinchen> ;-)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> No wife, no kids, no dog... no more beer.
<jenda> But already had two today, so I guess the quota is fulfilled ;)
<jenda> (beers, not wives)
<MitchM> lol.
<Rinchen> Aye, what you have right there is the perfect country song.
<MitchM> *falls over in chair*
<jenda> 
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> yeah -- that would make a good song.
<MitchM> Need hosting space for a streaming radio station?
<Rinchen> The only thing missing is "no job"
<MitchM> ah...
<jenda> hehe :)
<MitchM> well he can work on that.
<MitchM> :P
<jenda> I have a job, kinda :)
<jenda> I'm a janitor.
<jenda> :-D
<MitchM> and right back into the Country Top 10 you go...
<MitchM> :) your a hit already
<MitchM> Speaking about Wife's and beer -- I might get a DB programming/analyst position.
<jenda> wuzzat gotta do with wives and beer? :)
<Rinchen> lol.... You've never been to the USA I see
<MitchM> lol.
<jenda> Rinchen: I lived there for three years, but had neither of the two :)
<MitchM> Then you truly didnt _live_ here.
<MitchM> :P
<jenda> hehe :{
<jenda> *:)
<MitchM> :)
<poningru> is anyone working on the release notes?
<rjian> hello poningru
<poningru> yarr
<poningru> fuck
<poningru> no one
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd3
<poningru> does the gobby have something on it?
<poningru> frack nothing there either
<poningru> !everyone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everyone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rjian> Jucato:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd3
<rjian> :)
<rjian> ops i past on the wrong windows
<rjian> paste
<poningru> rjian: if you can tell them to come join in gobby
<rjian> poningru: ive just paste on the wrong window.. hmmm well edit it?
<rjian> poningru: wait i join,,,
<poningru> ?
<poningru> cool
<poningru> time to call in the big guns
<poningru> elkbuntu, tonyyarusso, jenda, crimsun, nixternal need more people for Herd 3
<rjian> :)
<beuno> poningru, I was going to work on it on the wiki
<beuno> are you going to gobby?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> can you pull the code from the wiki and put it on the gobby
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> juliux's server, right?
<poningru> yep
<rjian> helo beuno 
<poningru> I am still waiting for the password from launchpad.net to come in
<poningru> I lost my cookie :(
<beuno> hey rjian
<Rinchen> poningru, no cookie for you. Nope. Sorry.
<tonyyarusso> poningru: what's it entail (what's left)?
<beuno> tonyyarusso, join gobby, we have a TODO list
<beuno> there's more then enough  ;)
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> be there in a sec
<beuno> great!
<ryanakca> anybody know where I can find some french ubuntu/kubuntu posters I can print off?
<ryanakca> or just plain old ubuntu/kubuntu posters?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: ping - is the artwork available?
<ryanakca> s/just plain old/english
<poningru> ryanakca: diy website?
<poningru> is that up yet?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, it is at least partially
<ryanakca> When I checked a couple of weekends ago... it was about half done...
<ryanakca> didn't have any posters I don't think :(
<tonyyarusso> http://diy.devubuntu.com/
<tonyyarusso> The files we need don't seem to be posted.
<ryanakca> or wait.. they have a couple black and white ones :)
<ryanakca> http://diy.devubuntu.com/print.php/posters
<ryanakca> might want to work on the layout/look and feel of it?
<ryanakca> and each time you click on Posters, the link gets longer... now: http://diy.devubuntu.com/print.php/print.php/print.php/posters
<tonyyarusso> lol
<ryanakca> hmm... *keeps looking for some french ones... seeing that I'm at a french school and I'm not allowed to put up english posters*
<tonyyarusso> You're not _allowed_?
* tonyyarusso confirms that the Quebecois are a little bit loopy
<poningru> we also need some screencaps for the herd3 release notes
<poningru> I will put it up on the todo stuff
<tonyyarusso> If you guys aren't actually on Feisty, I am, and can therefore take screencap requests.
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> tonyyarusso: look under herd 3 todo
<ryanakca> tonyyarusso: no... not _allowed_ to speak english in the hallways... not that that rule is really enforced
<poningru> nixternal: help!
<poningru> nixternal: we need some kde lovin
<ryanakca> tonyyarusso: they are... that's why I live in Ontario :P
<tonyyarusso> poningru: roger
<poningru> thanks 
<tonyyarusso> Oh, and that screenshot offer applies equally to Gnome, KDE, XFCE, and E17, btw ;)
<poningru> awesome
<ryanakca> E17?
<beuno> tonyyarusso, go for it!
<tonyyarusso> ryanakca: enlightenment, devel version
<tonyyarusso> (not actually in repos)
<ryanakca> ah
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Is the Ubiquity partitioning tool different from GParted, and specific to the Live CD?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: For the new control panel, we already have a link in to that screencap (also by me)
<tonyyarusso> This one: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/data/500/g-c-c.png
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> yeah the partitioning tool is basically gparted+ability to specify mount point right on the partitioner
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> That might be trickier to get a shot of - would have to burn something
<poningru> yeah no worries I will probably take care of that
<beuno> tonyyarusso, how about vmware?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Never used it.
<beuno> that would probably be the easiest way to take screencaps of the instalation
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, it would.
<tonyyarusso> I should learn it some time.
<beuno> I don't have it installed or the feisty ISO nor the bandwidth to dl it now, but if someone does...
<poningru> downloading it now
* beuno poningru rocks
<poningru> not as much as I would like to ;)
<beuno> enough
<tonyyarusso> Anybody have a SIP account and a webcam?
<tonyyarusso> (for Ekiga screenshot)
<poningru> hold on let me ask around
<poningru> asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> tonyyarusso: did you find anyone?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: nope :(
<poningru> I think I did
<poningru> hold on
* tonyyarusso grabs the fence and yells for Auntie Em
<poningru> tonyyarusso: my wonderful friend here has everything needed for said web-camming
<poningru> grahl meet tonyyarusso, tonyyarusso meet grahl 
<tonyyarusso> sweet
<tonyyarusso> Let's give this a shot
<tonyyarusso> grahl: You can call me at sip:tonyyarusso@ekiga.net
<grahl> tonyyarusso: need 3 minutes, noodles on the stove
* tonyyarusso can't read invisible ink on irc
<grahl> sorry, 4 minutes please
<tonyyarusso> sure
* tonyyarusso goes to xfce meanwhile
<tonyyarusso> grahl: I hear you
<tonyyarusso> lemme check stuff
<grahl> tonyyarusso: weird, it said connected but your video didn't appear
<tonyyarusso> grahl: I won't have a video - only voice if I'm lucky.
<tonyyarusso> I just need to get a feed from you to take a picture of :)
<grahl> ok, whatever works for you
<tonyyarusso> try again?
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, don't see video right now
* tonyyarusso tinkers
<tonyyarusso> yeah, I have the video window up, but it's just the orange ball
<grahl> that should be you..?
<grahl> i switched off, let me know if you want to try again
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, oh well
<tonyyarusso> So you say that would have been my image?
<tonyyarusso> Were would yours be then?
<grahl> bouncing ball normally gets set as video if you don't have a camera attached
<tonyyarusso> I thought that would be the other person
<tonyyarusso> I have it on "full view"
<grahl> full view only concerns size, the options above determine how you see yourself/the other party
<tonyyarusso> Oh, I see now
<tonyyarusso> Try again
<tonyyarusso> found it in the menu
* tonyyarusso cries that his mic broke again apparently
<tonyyarusso> It won't let me switch to Remote video..
<tonyyarusso> blah
<grahl> you must be doing _something_ wrong
<tonyyarusso> apparently
<grahl> are you currently seeing the bouncing ball?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<grahl> than it should work :-/
<grahl> silly ubuntu, works fine when i talk from my gentoo box to a suse machine..
* tonyyarusso adds "and Ekiga still hates Tony" to the release notes
<grahl> oh yeah, and kubuntu too ;-)
<nixternal> poningru: need some KDE lovin' for?
<poningru> nixternal: woot
<poningru> nixternal: herd 3 release notes
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd3/Kubuntu
<nixternal> that's all me for the past week or so :)
<poningru> awesome
<nixternal> I start Herd 3 page for Kubuntu the day Herd 2 is released
* poningru hugs nixternal 
<poningru> hahaha
<poningru> if only I were that prepared
<nixternal> I don't slack off like you GNOME people ;p
<poningru> :p
<nixternal> hehe
<poningru> nixternal: whats bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<poningru> dont tell me the firmware is allowable now
<nixternal> it is the Broadcom WiFi driver application for the Kernel
<nixternal> poningru: well, it isn't free
* crimsun makes a note to break Rich's audio especial.
<crimsun> let's see /that/ in the Herd notes
<poningru> so wait broadcom chips should work out of the box now???
<nixternal> it still uses Windows drivers like NDISWrapper does, but it is now specific to *SOME* Broadcom cards
<nixternal> crimsun: leave my perfectly working audio alone :)
<poningru> lol
<nixternal> now if only KMix would give me some more options
<crimsun> kmix bug!
<crimsun> let's see /that/ in the Herd notes
<poningru> DO IT
<poningru> !!!
<nixternal> hehe
<poningru> heck I'll put it in mine
<poningru> ;)
* poningru waits someone to !ohmy me
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | poningru 
<ubotu> poningru: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<poningru> :p
<poningru> you know what I am gonna do what you did for Herd 4
<poningru> err... you know what I mean
<Burgundavia> anybody editing that herd 3 thingy?
<poningru> Burgundavia: ofcourse
<poningru> on gobby
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> which IP again?
<poningru> I really dont wanna do beagle
<Burgundavia> beagle isn't part of the install, afaik
<poningru> yeah but saying 'from the repositories'
<Burgundavia> ah
<poningru> doing a thing about tracker along with it
<Burgundavia> we don't usually cover stuff not in the repos
<poningru> right its in universe
<poningru> ip 213.95.21.116:6523
<poningru> same password as before
<poningru> damn why isnt that documented somewhere
<Burgundavia> the password is
<poningru> gaah wiki.ubuntu hates me :(
<poningru> why arent they just using a radius server for login stuff?
<Burgundavia> why would a radius server help?
<poningru> single login across the board is handled much nicely, not sure what they use now though so cant really talk
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: I was - I think I'm done for the night though.  I put links to the screenshots I made on the todo list, so if someone could incorporate those that would be great.
<Burgundavia> ok
<poningru> tonyyarusso: awesome thank man :)
<Burgundavia> pretty tired myself
<jenda> tonyyarusso, ryanakca: http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/ - it's all there, you just gotta find it :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Well geez...and here I thought a poster would be under "posters".  Silly me.
<jenda> 
<jenda> it's a mirror of the bzr branch.
<jenda> so it is under posters, just a little deeper.
<poningru> jenda: yarr
<jenda> yaarr :)
<jenda> 'sup, poningru?
<poningru> nuthin much
<jenda> gah - some people still click the pay now link that used to be on the ubuntuforums front page for the posters. Today I got the third. I wonder where they found it, because it's not there anymore for months.
<jenda> And - I'm out of posters, pretty much.
<tito_linux> hi
<poningru> tito_linux: hello
<tito_linux> Hi
<poningru> interested in some marketing?
<tito_linux> Of course
<poningru> well first things you can do is sign up for launchpad.net
<poningru> and add yourself to marketing list
<tito_linux> Done
<poningru> awesome
<tito_linux> I'm Roberto Sarrionandia
<poningru> nice to meet you /me is eldo varghese
<poningru> well some projects that marketing is doing are things like UWN, where everyweek we put out a newsletter
<poningru> you can just hang out here and on gobby to see when things get done for that
<poningru> there is also diy marketing that jenda is heading up
<poningru> and forgot his name is doing the website for that
* poningru blushes
<poningru> sorry
<tito_linux> I've been looking at the DUY marketing thing, it is good.
<tito_linux> I see you are heading the media relaions project
<poningru> yes
* beuno_ and Dan Buch are doing the DIY website  ;)
<poningru> will get that activated this month
<tito_linux> I will try and get ubuntu into the magazine I write for
<poningru> yes thats the guy
<poningru> awesome
<tito_linux> Linux+ DVD magazine
<tito_linux> Would the magazine be allowed to distribute Ubuntu DVDs?
<poningru> ofcourse
<tito_linux> do they need consent?
<poningru> no permissoni required
<poningru> blargh
<poningru> permission
<tito_linux> OK, they had some trouble with OpenSUSE because of Novell.
<poningru> 0.o
<poningru> thats weird
<tito_linux> OpenSUSE comes under the Novell license, it took lots of persuading to get the go ahead.
<poningru> wth thats lame
<poningru> well with ubuntu you can distribute... no such license problems
<poningru> just make sure you get the official one
<tito_linux> I will suggest it to my editor, they will probably listen and go for it.
<poningru> sweet
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-02
<crimsun> http://gallery.raschnet.com/v/plog/SANY0127.JPG.html
<crimsun> a fellow LUGmate's photo
<crimsun> (creatures of all ilk like Ubuntu)
<n2diy_> ! kiosk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Canada_s_Toronto_chapter_brings_the_Penguin_to_the_ice_house & http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ice_House_Raid
<GazzaK> spam spam spamspamspam :p
<tonyyarusso> kinda - it's actually ontopic here though
<GazzaK> ahh, okay :p
<GazzaK> tonyyarusso, make sure to take pictures, esp. if any MS staff get annoyed :p
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: There should be both film and still
<GazzaK> yay
<tonyyarusso> And possibly, news crews.
<GazzaK> spam me again once I get internet access?
<tonyyarusso> ...
* GazzaK is gonna be offline for a week and a bit :'(
<tonyyarusso> oh, okay
<tonyyarusso> I was like, um, you're online now...
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> d'oh
<GazzaK> thats like the "user errors" I get here
<tonyyarusso> 'k, me gotsta shower, then an appt. - back later
<poningru> tonyyarusso: did you see the guy removing half the stuff from herd3 release notes
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd3?action=info
<poningru> edited for 'brevity'
<poningru> juliux: ping
<jenda> heya juliux
<poningru> ah nm
<poningru> it was someone called robcaskey
<juliux> poningru, pong
<juliux> hi jenda
<juliux> poningru, how can i help you?
<juliux> hi jenda 
<poningru> juliux: dude in the editing page of the gobby thing it says 'we are looking for a new provider'?
<poningru> is that true?
<juliux> poningru, i have no idea
<poningru> cool
<poningru> just making sure you are cool with sobby being at your server
<juliux> poningru, cody ask me a few weeks ago if i can setup a gobby session on my server
<juliux> and the gobby session is still up
<poningru> waah?
<poningru> you are using gobby?
<poningru> not sobby?
<juliux> no sobby;)
<poningru> hehe I was about to say...
<juliux> for me booth is the same
<juliux> it's gobby
<poningru> yeah except one doesnt require X
<juliux> yes
<poningru> anyway
<juliux> i am happy to host the sobby session for the uwn
<poningru> would it be ok if we get a sysadmin to point gobby.ubuntu.com your way?
<juliux> hmpf
<juliux> gobby.ubuntu.com has a lot of users
<juliux> there are still all the files from the last dev sprint
<juliux> so i don't know if it is a good idea to lose all this files
<poningru> ah nm then
<poningru> its cool
<poningru> didnt realize they had put up another one
<n2diy_> ! gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<juliux> poningru, if you are not happy with the url search for another;9
<juliux> uwn.gobby.ubuntu.com;)
<poningru> yeah thats what I am thinking
<juliux> but i think a personal server is not a long term solution, because now you are reliant on me
<juliux> i think we need a canonical financed server for the gobby sessions
<poningru> well I guess we can just start using gobby.ubuntu.com
<juliux> ok
<tonyyarusso> poningru: nope - wasn't aware of that. eww.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: yeah this guy named RobCaskey
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<poningru> tonyyarusso: working on fixing it now though
<tonyyarusso> poningru: good.  You have a record of all the changes?
<poningru> well yeah
<poningru> hooray for teh wiki
<beuno> poningru, page was already moved away from the wiki  :(
<poningru> beuno: hehe look under get info ;)
<beuno> aaaah, a change after it was moved...
<beuno> isn't it "MikeMaccana" who cut it?
<poningru> no
<poningru> he was trying to fix it
<poningru> we have ability to fix it
<beuno> great them
<beuno> then
<n2diy_> I'm new to IM, I just registered a Jabber account, is my IM address now my-user-name@jabber.org?
<n2diy_> whoops, wrong list.
<poningru> ok go to town
<poningru> beuno: I fixed what irks me
<poningru> going to take a shower
<poningru> fix whatever needs fixing
<poningru> tonyyarusso ^^^
<tonyyarusso> right
<poningru> ok can one of you guys ping heno when its done?
<poningru> thanks guys I gotta go
<poningru> tonyyarusso, beuno ^^
<tonyyarusso> poningru: heno?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: henrik nielsen omma
<jenda> heno on irc
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Burgwork> http://www.degredo.net/
<BHSPitMonkey> that's really poor image manipulation
<tsmithe> but a cool prank nonetheless
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-03
<XVampireX> Hello Mr Anderson, I'll be your guide for today ;)
<XVampireX> Is there an Israeli LoCo?
<elkbuntu> XVampireX, check https;//wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamsList
<XVampireX> thanks
<airjump> hello
<airjump> Why are all Ubuntu people in the IRC? Jabber is nevertheless much better! ubuntu@conference.jabber.org a good room
<crimsun> "better" is obviously subjective.
<crimsun> e.g., I prefer IRC, because I'm an old fart and grew up on IRC.
<Vorian> lol
<airjump> ok
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> airjump, jabber is cool too :)
<airjump> have you an account
<Vorian> yep
<Vorian> private, however :)
<airjump> i am in the room ubuntu@conference.jabber.org
<tsmithe> irc is plaintext and ubiquitous
<airjump> yes
<tsmithe> jabber is not
<tsmithe> plaintext is also faster and some may say easier to process than xml
<tsmithe> also, this isn't really "marketing" talk
<airjump> ok i go
<airjump> bye
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, hi;)
<juliux> can you e-mail the details for the stickers
<juliux> so i can pay them;)
<jenda> Details? :)
<juliux> yes;) for example your paypal account;9
<jenda> There's no more details than my email address and the price: jenda at ubuntu dot com and 250 :)
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> when do you get the stickers?
<tonyyarusso> 250 euros worth of stickers?
<tonyyarusso> how many did you get?
<juliux> tonyyarusso, i think 1500 ubuntu, 1000 kubuntu, 500 xubuntu, 500 edubuntu
<jenda> tonyyarusso: 3500
<tonyyarusso> ah
<juliux> tonyyarusso, they are for the german locoteam;9
<jenda> juliux: I should have them by wednesday.
<juliux> tonyyarusso, we will give them away on expos
<tonyyarusso> juliux: gotcha
* juliux is the ubuntu germany logistic company;)
<juliux> tonyyarusso, i have here around 40 ubuntu shirts, 700 ubuntu edgy dvds, 10.000 ubuntu flyers;9
<juliux> tonyyarusso, and all the stuff for a stand at a expo
<tonyyarusso> I want a shirt...
<tonyyarusso> Those the polos?
<juliux> sure
<tonyyarusso> cool
<juliux> tonyyarusso, you are in the us?
<tonyyarusso> juliux: Sometimes.  I toggle between US and Canada
<juliux> tonyyarusso, where in the us?
<tonyyarusso> juliux: Minnesota.
<juliux> tonyyarusso, i will sent nixternal some polos
<tonyyarusso> juliux: nixternal is Chicago, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> tonyyarusso: yes
<juliux> i think so
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> I drive through Chicago en route.
* Admiral_Chicago resides in Chicago as well
<tonyyarusso> Admiral_Chicago: never would have guessed that one
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<juliux> btw i start to desing a edubuntu leaflet;) http://ubuntu.juliux.de/edubuntu_front.png http://ubuntu.juliux.de/edubuntu_back.png
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: i see a few errors
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, the text is still the one from the ubuntu leaflet
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, i only changed the desing
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see, okay then. the design does look good
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, my english is to bad to make a "offical" text for a leaflet;9
<juliux> tonyyarusso, if you want a shirt i can send it together with nixternal so it is a little bit cheaper for you;)
<tonyyarusso> juliux: Could you send me details including fabric makeup, pictures, how European sizes might match here, and total price?  this nick at ubuntu is fine.
<Admiral_Chicago> juliux: I could proof read it more thoughtly if you would like
<juliux> tonyyarusso, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1885720#post1885720
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, willdiv will do the english text
<tonyyarusso> juliux: still doing one color?
<juliux> tonyyarusso, yes only navy blue
<Admiral_Chicago> okay good
<tonyyarusso> juliux: http://ubuntu.juliux.de/polo.jpg 404s
<juliux> tonyyarusso, omg
<tonyyarusso> Found it under /shirt
<tonyyarusso> Site itself is fine
<juliux> ah good
<tonyyarusso> just broken link on forums - breathe
<juliux> i moved around all the stuff there, because i was everything in /
<tonyyarusso> eww
<tonyyarusso> Quality looks okay - what are your opinions on the manufacturer?
<juliux> all the ubuntu related from over 1,5 year;)
<juliux> tonyyarusso, made in germany;)
<tonyyarusso> Do you make shirts like you make cars?
<juliux> yes
<juliux> it is a good quality
<tonyyarusso> cool
<juliux> a normal poloshirt has 180-220gr/sqm we have 220gr/sqm
<tonyyarusso> I spent part of last summer selling school uniforms, and it's amusing how some of those are great and some are cheap POS
<juliux> i think i washed my shirt now 10-15 times and every thing is fine
<juliux> it has still the original size
<somerville32> ++
<tonyyarusso> --
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> &&
<somerville32> remove_interactive(find_user("tonyyarusso"));
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-02-04
<jenda> UWN updated for Quiz.
<rbs-tito> Hi
<lotusleaf> hi
<rbs-tito> I haven't been on this channel before, but I'm a reporter for Linux+ DVD magazine. Does anyone know of someone I can contact, I'm looking to do an interview about edubuntu for the magazine/
<rbs-tito> Wait, I have beenon this channel before; I don't know why I said that.
<lotusleaf> jenda: roughcut tshirts!
<elkbuntu> rbs-tito, did you try asking in #edubuntu?
<elkbuntu> rbs-tito, RichEd is probably an ideal victim. tell him I suggested he talk to you
<elkbuntu> err.. you talk to him
<rbs-tito> I'm asking in Edubuntu now
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: am I allowed to display: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/UbuntuLive.gif on the front of my website with a link to the ubuntu live site?
<elkbuntu> lotusleaf, it's not my place to say, but i cant see why there would be a problem
<lotusleaf> elkbuntu: roger that && thanks ;)
<rbs-tito> I think I can get Ubuntu a free advertisement slot in the magazine too; who do I speak to about that?
<elkbuntu> rbs-tito, rich should be able to put you in contact with whoever
<rbs-tito> OK, I'll contact him when I get the go-ahead from my editor
<rbs-tito> I'm helping a hotel ocnvert from Windows to Ubuntu, I hope it all works out.
<lophyte> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> pong
<nixternal> lophyte: ^^
<lophyte> nixternal: that pic wiht the 80 foot penguin is photoshopped, FYI :)
<lophyte> unfortunately we don't kick THAT much  ass  :P
<lotusleaf> darn, I was hoping that blog entry was for reals
<nixternal> lophyte: so people have said on my blog :)
<lophyte> hehe
<nixternal> still, I love the way it looks
<lophyte> yup
<nixternal> I will add a note that it was photoshopped, yet still great :)
<lophyte> we're gonna have a video ready hopefully by the end of the week
<lophyte> I really, REALLY hope we got the cop saying "you're stealing their thunder" on camera
<rbs-tito> What is this discussion about? I missed the first bit!
<lophyte> rbs-tito: http://dave-sullivan.com/entries/5
<nixternal> lophyte: was the cop being a jerk when he said that?
<lophyte> nope
<lophyte> she was very polite
<lophyte> it seemed like they were standing there looking at us going "there's gotta be something wrong here, but we can't figure out what"
<lophyte> because Dundas Square security called them
<nixternal> ahhh
<rbs-tito> Awesome
<nixternal> see, when we do the anti-drm rallies in downtown chicago, they never mess with us, Apple has called the police a few times, but the cops are like ya, whatever
<lophyte> lol
<lophyte> well the penguin was a "safety concern" according to the cops
<lophyte> although when we pulled him out yesterday, a handful of cop cars drove by and never said anything for the whole hour he was up
<lophyte> I still laugh at this picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/66336472@N00/377869207/in/set-72157594514735917/
<lophyte> the cop's expression is like "there's gotta be *something* we can do"
<lophyte> we've got another campaign in the works too  :D
<lotusleaf> ubuntu flash mobs
<lophyte> we're planning "operation multiple sightings"
<lophyte> we'd start at 9am at one end of the city, and just travel, putting Tux up at as many places as we can
<lophyte> get people talking about it
<lotusleaf> how about printing out the ubuntu roughcut poster too?
<lotusleaf> http://lotusleafslinks.tuxfamily.org/obeyubuntu/
<lophyte> good idea :)
<lotusleaf> of course, where such postings are allowed by your local laws with permission granted by land owner ;)
<lophyte> ooo, ubuntu live
<lophyte> I'll have to plan to make it out to that
<lotusleaf> baby jesus wants ubuntulive in this channel's topic!
<nixternal> jenda: pm?
<tonyyarusso> lophyte: another campaign?  I didn't know.
<lophyte> hehe, yup
<lophyte> djp mentioned it last night at the caffe
<tonyyarusso> Cool.
<tonyyarusso> In the near future or later?
<lophyte> I'm thinking later, but I don't know what he had in mind
<lophyte> I'd wait until it warms up a bit
<lophyte> it's on the agenda for this week's ubuntu toronto meeting anyhow
<tonyyarusso> Keep us posted of course
<lophyte> will do :)
* jenda peeks in
<lophyte> hey jenda
<jenda> oi
<lophyte> I should probably fire off some kubuntu CDs too
<tonyyarusso> We should get Corey going on our 500...
<lophyte> indeed
* jenda can fire off Kubuntu stickers ;)
* jenda has way too many of those compared to U/X/Edu
<lophyte> I'd love to fire off the "Obey Ubuntu" things as stickers
<lophyte> and mass print them
<lophyte> and stick them everywhere
<jenda> hmm
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-28
<jcastro> mgunes: did the nautilus sticky on the forums disappear?
<mgunes> jcastro, I unsticked it for the while; too many stickies. the Hug Day sticky links to it anyway.
<mgunes> and it stays on top because people keep posting to it
<Monkee_Of_Evil> anyone in?
<clarke8> yep
<Monkee_Of_Evil> howdy
<Mike_Feravolo> hello
<Monkee_Of_Evil> howdy
<Mike_Feravolo> Anything new in the world of marketing ?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> erm, I'm new to the marketing team
<Monkee_Of_Evil> but uhh... im trying to bring the survey effort back to life.
<Mike_Feravolo> that's cool, what part of the world are you from
<Monkee_Of_Evil> houston,tx, usa
<Mike_Feravolo> cocoa beach, Fla/
<Mike_Feravolo> I am starting a business networking group in Orlando to promote the concept of free software to people
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Does orlando have a loco?
<Mike_Feravolo> Florida Does
<Monkee_Of_Evil> yeah
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Texas is having trouble getting a loco going
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Houston has a decently active one
<Monkee_Of_Evil> but texas is so frickin big 
<Mike_Feravolo> The Loco idea is okay, but I am looking for people that don't even know Ubuntu exists
<Monkee_Of_Evil> yeah
<Mike_Feravolo> Basicly introducing free software to Windows(R) users
<Mike_Feravolo> that free as is freedom
<Mike_Feravolo> correction: Free as in Freedom
<Monkee_Of_Evil> indeed
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I'm trying to whip the houston loco into shape myself
<Monkee_Of_Evil> 4th biggest city in the US and we cant consistently break the 10+ people @ a meeting barrier.
<Monkee_Of_Evil> it's retarded.
<Mike_Feravolo> The problem that I found with the loco thing is exactly that, the same few people show up for the meetings
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I blame bad group leadership honestly
<Mike_Feravolo> Which is why I am starting a group at a Coffee Shop and promoting though the Chamber of Commece and local media
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Houston team used to have 20+ people and they moved the mailing list to google groups
<Monkee_Of_Evil> that was the end of it
<Monkee_Of_Evil> they also wanted to have a "roaming meeting locations" across the city
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Houston is fucking HUGE
<Mike_Feravolo> Did you try meetup.com
<Monkee_Of_Evil> naw
<Mike_Feravolo> The Lugs are a good idea, but often turn into Ubuntu vs Fedora vs Slackware vs . . .  flame wars
<Mike_Feravolo> I like the google groups better also, meetup.com costs money
<Monkee_Of_Evil> http://groups.google.com/Ubuntu-Houston-Team
<Monkee_Of_Evil> errr
<Monkee_Of_Evil> http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-houston-team
<Mike_Feravolo> I just started mine I am the only menber: http://groups.google.com/group/software-freedom
<Mike_Feravolo> As with all of these things I expect one person to show up for the first meeting
<Monkee_Of_Evil> lol
<Monkee_Of_Evil> Yeah
<Monkee_Of_Evil> It'll take a while
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I want to have an Ubuntu confrence here in Houston
<Monkee_Of_Evil> @the George R. Brown convention center
<Monkee_Of_Evil> buuuuut
<Mike_Feravolo> What about Orlando, we got Mickey Mouse
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I gotta get the loco organized enough to organize something like that
<Mike_Feravolo> Florida is also a big state and I think Loco should be organized at the city level
<Mike_Feravolo> It's hard to get people to drive five hours to a meeting
<Mike_Feravolo> got to go, nice talking with you
<Monkee_Of_Evil> you too
<desertc> Mike_Feravolo: How do you promote events through the chamber of commerce?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> He's targeting businesses
<Monkee_Of_Evil> which is why
<Monkee_Of_Evil> I guess
<Monkee_Of_Evil> he said he was heading out
<Monkee_Of_Evil> so I doubt he'll reply
<desertc> I'll target anyone
<desertc> anyone who will listen.  :)
<desertc> I am thinking of going to the plumbing conference in town next week to see if they are interested .
<desertc> This marketing team seems to focus on marketing to other ubuntu people.  Not sure I agree with the methods.
<desertc> At least not for the goal of fixing Bug #1.
<Mike_Feravolo> desertc, Basicly you join a chamber of commerce and then get out there and see want happens
<desertc> what do you mean by 'get out there' - where is there?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-29
<Mike_Feravolo> hey
<desertc> Mike_Feravolo: what do you mean by 'get out there' - where is there?
<desertc> in regards to your chamber of commerce comment
<Mike_Feravolo> It means that you have to show up at events when  you join a chamber for it to help you
<Mike_Feravolo> At least that how it works in Orlando, Florida USA
<Mike_Feravolo> Bug Number 1 is big in Orlando Florida and a lot of people don't know that it can be fixed
<desertc> It always feels like you live in a community where everyone uses microsoft until you start checking around with people.
<desertc> I did not realize there was a group here who loads ubuntu on donated computers and gives them to poor people, for example, or that there is a college department that runs all kubuntu
<Mike_Feravolo> That sounds like good news, at least the donated computers part I don't know about the KDE thing
<Mike_Feravolo> :-)
<desertc> did you go to the florida linux show earlier in the month?
<Mike_Feravolo> the one in jacksonville ?
<desertc> yes, that one
<Mike_Feravolo> I didn't get a change it's about 4 hours + away this time of year
<Mike_Feravolo> man my spelling is awful
<desertc> but those are the types of things that show there is linux activity in your area
<Mike_Feravolo> Okay
<Mike_Feravolo> But, how does that "sell" ubuntu to people that never heard of Linux  ?
<desertc> just opportunities to collaborate with other groups in your loco
<desertc> 1+1=3
<desertc> like - I am considering setting up a coffee shop that will educate people on ubuntu (and sell coffee and internet), but I would get the computers donated from this group that gives them away
<Mike_Feravolo> Where ?
<desertc> that way I can run an coffee place at a profit without buying and maintaining the computers, and I can focus on putting together classes and promoting the store
<Mike_Feravolo> The internet Cafe thing is cool
<Mike_Feravolo> or I should say Ubuntu Cafe ?
<desertc> nice
<Mike_Feravolo> I does sound cool, the question is can you use it ?
<desertc> only thing holding me back is that I have no idea how to convert a cement-floored empty space into a up-to-code restaurant.  I suppose I could learn.  :)
<desertc> ... that and I don't want to dump 30 grand on a lease that is going to end up being a money pit  ;)
<Mike_Feravolo> Been there, Done that :-)
<desertc> which part?  bringing a place to code or dumping a truck load of savings into a hole?
<Mike_Feravolo> Which is why I am sticking to the Computer Trade
<Mike_Feravolo> The flushing a ton of money into some elses building and lossing my . . . . 
<desertc> yes, for certain I can make more money doing the IT gig.  just got bored of it as of lately
<Mike_Feravolo> How long have you been in the profession ?
<Mike_Feravolo> I have been in the Computer Science trade since the Mini-Computer era
<Mike_Feravolo> I even feel for the MCSE scam
<Mike_Feravolo> But realized that is just another way to make you know who richer
<Mike_Feravolo> So I burned my MCP card
<Mike_Feravolo> Peace
<desertc> oh, hi, back
<desertc> yes, got the mcse back in NT 4.0 days and a cert list as long as my arm
<desertc> I might consider getting the LCP if I started supporting linux systems.  I am someone who loves to learn!
<Mike_Feravolo> Still here, more or less, What type of things are you interested in learning - I like programming and would like to learn Groovy
<Mike_Feravolo> Groovy is the secound langauge to run under the java run time
<Mike_Feravolo> I hate this comparision but it's like VB.net is to C##
<desertc> I am not much of a programmer, even though I went to school for it.  I'm more about working with other people to do technical solutions.
<desertc> That's the kind of stuff that gets me really excited: to see people getting together, working with computers to get them to do something important.
<desertc> So, like, working with people to adopt a free software solution like ubuntu is a dream for me!  :)
<Mike_Feravolo> I agree,  I don't do a lot of programming other then web based stuff these days
<Mike_Feravolo> Working with people to adopt a free software solution, that sounds like a clear objective to me
<DPic> Idea-- how about we create a guide for people to lobby their local govenments for free software and Ubuntu adoption? http://www.google.com/search?q=lobby+governmnet+%22how+to%22+OR+guide
<juliux> morning
<monkee> b00
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-30
<gerr1> juliux: ping
<juliux> gerr1, pong
<gerr1> i have spoken with marileze regarding the CDs
<gerr1> can I ask why you want 5000? 
<juliux> gerr1, pong
<juliux> because cebit is the largest it event at world?
<juliux> cebit has 400.000 visitors every year
<juliux> last year the ubuntu booth has visitors over the whole day, we stand there 8h a day and talked with people and gave them cds
<gerr1> sure and we wnat to support that 
<juliux> ok
<gerr1> but i question the value of giving a CD to everyone who visits
<juliux> 5000cds if for cebit nothing
<juliux> ask malcolm or christian how it was last year
<gerr1> the feeling of our guys is that a small percentage of those who visit would actually use their cds 
<gerr1> and  that is my experience at most shows 
<gerr1> i have no problem with having a supply for those who ask for it 
<juliux> what you will say to people if they ask you if they can have a cd but you have no left?
<gerr1> they can download it 
<juliux> everybody knows that there are free cds
<gerr1> come on  people come and take 5 cds 
<gerr1> o one of everything
<gerr1> why would you need 5 cds? 
<juliux> we don't give them 5cds
<gerr1> There is a cost issue that is not insignificant 
<gerr1> it costs about 1e a CD 
<juliux> if there is a clear statment that there are no cds we will search for an other source for cds
<gerr1> that's not what I mean
<juliux> 1€ per cd?? we made only 800dvds in 2006 for 0,70€
<gerr1> I mean we need to ship a sensible amount and give them out carefully
<gerr1> ^^ that's the figure I am told 
<gerr1> rolled in with shipping and packaging
<juliux> ok then let me know how many cds we get from canonical and then we will see if we can get more cds from an other source or we will deal witht he small amount of cds
<gerr1> 3000 is the figure I have agreed 
<gerr1> BUT 
<juliux> ok
<gerr1> I still think w eneed to stop equating success at shows with number of CDs we give out 
<gerr1> think of the environment for one 
<juliux> we don't but the cds on a table in the front of the booth so everybody can grap one;) we give them to people if they asked and if we talked with them
<gerr1> the fact that people are there to talk about ubuntu, to share experiences, to get some advice to talk about what is new is far more valuable 
<gerr1> ^^yeah I know we've done that but not any more 
<gerr1> :-[
<gerr1> but come on how many CDs have you given to people you know already use it?
<gerr1> what can they need a CD for? 
<juliux> i know a lot of people and you also can see it at the german forum how many new people register there in the weeks after an event
<juliux> but you are right with the cds, but that is a long term problem that should be announce not 4 weeks for an event
<juliux> i think it would be cool to have tool that copies an ubuntu live system on a usb stick so people can start it from the ubs stick and if they don't like it they can erase ubuntu on the stick and can use the stick for something else
<gerr1> 1. we are not stopping supplying CDs for shows 
<juliux> but the amount;)
<gerr1> we are reducing the amount at shows and trying to get them to people who wnat them 
<gerr1> not the collectors you get at shows 
<gerr1> 3000 is still a lot 
<gerr1> i don't think we could do the USB stick as a give away
<gerr1> is that what you mean? 
<juliux> not as a give away
<juliux> but a service that people can come with there own usb stick and we will put them an ubuntu livesystem on it
<gerr1> oh right 
<gerr1> sounds like a smashing idea; an Ubuntu Top Up Station
<juliux> yeah
<quesh> hello
<juliux> i also think about to provide the ubuntu .isos via wlan
<juliux> so everybody can contect to this wlan, but he only can download the iso files
<juliux> perhaps i find time to build this things in the next weeks
<juliux> so if somebody has his notebook he can easy download the iso files with a higher speed then at home
<juliux> but that are only ideas atm
<gerr1> loading it on the USB key sound doable and a very good alternative to CD giveaways if fast enough 
<juliux> but i don't want to copy the iso to the usb key
<juliux> there is a howto on the wikipage how to copy the content of the ubuntu iso to a usb key so you can boot from this usb key
<juliux> so you can use the usb key like the live cd
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-01-31
<yao_ziyuan> Bug #1: more attractive desktop themes for Ubuntu!
<yao_ziyuan> a friend of mine said Fedora 8 has a more standard look
<yao_ziyuan> and Ubuntu is too "jihadist"
<Monkee_Of_Evil> wtf
<Monkee_Of_Evil> jihadist?
<Monkee_Of_Evil> http://monkeeofevil.blogspot.com/2008/01/trap-door-to-rancor.html
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-01
<DPic> ello
<desertc> hi
<desertc> what
<desertc> 's up?
<DPic> can i add my acitivsm project to our projects page? 
<desertc> sounds like an interesting project.  I was reading about it last night.
<desertc> Probably should talk with boredandblogging about adding to pages
<DPic> is boredandblogging mainly in charge of this team? 
<desertc> well... I think, at least, he has a better understanding of the documentation than I do.
<desertc> Like any decentralized grassroots team, it's a bit vague on who is in charge.
<DPic> I see
<DPic> I'd like to see 1. LoCoAcitivism 2. List of Free Software alternatives for Linux (i know there are lists on other sites, i think we should have one too) 3. Why Free Software
<desertc> What is the link of the project page you mentioned?  Maybe I can find an owner for you.
<DPic> and owner of what? the LoCoActivism project? 
<DPic> an*
<desertc> the page
<DPic> I created the page... 
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoActivism
<desertc> you said you wanted to add that project to 'our projects page'
<desertc> what webpage did you mean by 'our projects page' ?
<DPic> ah, the main page on the wiki
<desertc> what is the link
<DPic> haha https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<desertc> I would say talk with Corey Burger
<DPic> alright, thanks
<desertc> But -- you know you can edit that page right now, right?
<desertc> The wiki pages are for everyone to edit
<desertc> If someone doesn't like your edits, then they will remove them
<DPic> yes, i like to make sure that i wont upset anyone before i edit though, that's all
<DPic> seems safe though
<DPic> about the #3 thing i mentioned-- there's a FreeFormats page but no FreeSoftware page-- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeSoftware
<DPic> Would you guys enjoy a wiki that looks like the Ubuntu-MA team wiki? 
<DPic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam
<DPic138> Is spread ubuntu much different than the contribute to ubuntu page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-02
<Mike_Feravolo> hey
<desertc> hi
<DPic> Hi
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-02-03
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<jenda> juliux: the other girl doesn't seem too eager to do such a huge number of stickers.
<jenda> juliux: edit: because she doesn't want to invest the money
<jenda> so, perhaps I can convince her that if you send money in advance, she'll have them made.
<jenda> Or, I can just bite my lip and have them made myself...
<jenda> hmm
<juliux> hmmm
<juliux> doesn't look like a long term solution:(
<jenda> I'll ask the printer guy what the lowest number is for a good price
<jenda> I'm afraid one would have to get 7000
<juliux> i also can search for a printer in germany
<jenda> It's not really that much, but it takes a lot of time to package and send out.
<jenda> ok
<jenda> juliux: for comparison, the 7000 would cost €420
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> without shipping?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> shipping is max €10 extra
<juliux> ok
<juliux> thanks a lot for your time
<juliux> i will check what we can do here
<jenda> hm, the ones that girl makes are just laser-jet printed
<jenda> okey doke
<juliux> laser-jet printed?????
<jenda> indeed :D
<juliux> not sure if we want laser-jet printed stickers
<jenda> any way, what I said above was about the ones I used to send out.
<jenda> €420/7000 + shipping
<juliux> that is fair
<juliux> i will send you a mail in the next week
<jenda> And I suppose I could let you get off with buying half the batch - but would appreciate if other LoCos took up some of the rest :)
<jenda> Yah, looking back, I have already turned down a few requests for a total of about 2000 stickers, so I might be able to put it together.
<jenda> One thing to note: the Czech Crown is about 20% stronger compared to the dollar and a bit less to the euro than it was last year, which makes making the stickers here less advantageous.
<Yahooguntu> What is UWN #75
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_76
<Yahooguntu> is it just that paragraph or is there more?
<boredandblogging> there is more if you click on the link
 * johnc4510 dugg
<johnc4510> wasn't dig dug a game of some kind way back when
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-30
<phurl> good morning
<phurl> hi all
<phurl> just want to invite all ubuntu people to collaborate on our new project : open source meets new europe 
<phurl> http://groups.google.com/group/free-software-conference/
<phurl> we want to distribute ubunutu dvds there
<phurl> so if you have any suggestions to get them printed.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-01-31
<huayra> good evening
<shahriar86> hello there...
<shahriar86> Good Evening to you too
<huayra> how are things shahriar86 
<shahriar86> trying to survive.... 
<shahriar86> how about you?
<shahriar86> I bet you have been busy :P
<huayra> yes, I have
<huayra> I was hoping to come up with a plan on how to get the spreadubuntu site up
<huayra> and instead of focusing on bigi release rather have small milestones
<huayra> in that way we can get wuick wins up ASAP
<huayra> and get people motivated
<shahriar86> true
<shahriar86> can you look into making localization more user friendly?
<shahriar86> I tried that without much success....
<huayra> indeed
<huayra> we got a lot of feedback on localization
<huayra> and tried 2 methods
<huayra> but they were incompatible
<huayra> we need to find a way to abstract the content we add and the content that is "vanilla drupal"
<shahriar86> humm.. hope they are fixed soon...
<shahriar86> any other aspects that need updates?
<shahriar86> I have not been able to get in touch much
<shahriar86> been busy with local projects
<huayra> e have all been very busy
<shahriar86> true
<huayra> I am now stepping down from many of my roles both in the Ubuntu community and non-virtual communities in order to focus on SpreadUbuntu
<shahriar86> humm that must be hard
<huayra> yeah, it's taking more time than I wish it did
<huayra> but when I'm done I will be more productive all in all for the SU project
<huayra> and thus hopefully take off and get even more people involved
<shahriar86> hopefully
<huayra> well, we have to make a reestructuration of the project and migrate top drupal6
<huayra> that will helps us stay in touch with the general LoCo trend
<huayra> and also we will very likely make Spread Ubuntu a module for drupal
<huayra> so that we can work with our module and let drupal be
<huayra> that seems like a likely approach
<shahriar86> humm....
<shahriar86> that might work well .. :)
<shahriar86> when the meeting officially starts?
<shahriar86> do we have some time in hand?
<shahriar86> (if we have time I may then go finish my dinner, yet to have my dinner...)
<huayra> Started at 20UTC
<huayra> it seems there is just you and I
<shahriar86> that tells me it should be started by me
<huayra> any other people attending the SpreadUbuntu meeting?
<shahriar86> ohh :|
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I'm listening. :D
<huayra> hi michelleribeiro 
<huayra> :)
<huayra> welcome!
<shahriar86> welcome michelleribeiro
<michelleribeiro> Let me introduce myself: I'm a brazilian girl, who used to help on Debian. I was one of the Debconf 4, where Ubuntu was announced. 
<shahriar86> it might be good idea to change the channel status (welcome msg.... what it is called?) to let people know it's started?
<michelleribeiro> I'm a marketing professional and economics student, at LSE. 
<huayra> wow
<michelleribeiro> And would like to help on ubuntu-marketing from now.
<huayra> your skills are for sure needed !
<michelleribeiro> huayra, shahriar86: Thanks. :D
<trmanco> cool
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I hope so. 
<huayra> well shahriar86 shall we introduce ourselves?
<trmanco> michelleribeiro, isso quer dizer que sabes falar português :-P
<huayra> hi trmanco 
<trmanco> huayra, Hello
<huayra> yo hablo español pero portugés no ;)
<huayra> pero lo entiendo
<trmanco> :-P
<michelleribeiro> trmanco: Absolutamente. 
<huayra> hi trmanco 
<michelleribeiro> michelleribeiro: brazilian?
<trmanco> huayra, you are from spain?
<michelleribeiro> ops, I mean you, trmanco
<huayra> no, I'm from Ecuador
<trmanco> are you*
<huayra> latin-amer
<huayra> ican
<trmanco> michelleribeiro, no, I'm from Portugal
<trmanco> huayra, cool :D
<huayra> nice country Portugal
<trmanco> huayra, I woudn't say that if I were you
<michelleribeiro> trmanco: Oh, family is from Portugual. :)
<michelleribeiro> Well, meeting?
<shahriar86> I'm Shahriar from Bangladesh, Marketing major student (still lot to learn) interested in localization, communication, FOSS & UBuntu Linux
<huayra> yeah, the meeting is started by introducing ourselves
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: The world is really flat. Hi there, shahriar86
<shahriar86> it sure is michelleribeiro
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> hello
<huayra> My name is Rubén Romero. Have used FLOSS for over a decade and work as CIdO (sort of a VP) and as a Sales Advisor in a Norwegian free software company called FreeCode. I have been an ubuntu member since last year and have worked with LoCos and Marketing since 2005
<huayra> basically the goal of this meeting is to discuss SpreadUbuntu, a project the Ubuntu Marketing team
<huayra> *by theubuntu M...
<trmanco> ok, so looks like I'm the youngest one here
<trmanco> :|
<shahriar86> by experience or age? trmanco?
<huayra> trmanco, how old are you? I'm 27
<trmanco> :|
<shahriar86> I am inexperienced too....
<shahriar86> I'm 22
<huayra> we are all inexperienced in some way ;)
<trmanco> I'm only 18 and I'm a simple high school student
<trmanco> almost 19 though
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> same age group....
<huayra> something like I was when I started with GNU/Linux
<huayra> it's good to have young blood 
<huayra> young blood = high energy
<trmanco> I started two years ago with Feisty
<huayra> and with the right motivation and canalization you can get very far
<trmanco> :D
<michelleribeiro> Ok. 29 here, but it does not mean nothing. 
<shahriar86> huayra:  are you old? (old blood??) in our country maturity starts at 25 so..... :|
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> age does not matter actually....
<huayra> ok
<shahriar86> any way you can continue discussion
<huayra> I propose we go through the following points:
<huayra> * What do we want with the SpreadUbuntu project
<huayra> * When do we want to achieve it
<huayra> * How we can do it
<huayra> and
<huayra> * what can you cooperate with
<huayra> so let me introduce to you SpreadUbuntu:
<huayra> What is SpreadUbuntu?
<huayra> The Idea we are trying to make a reality has been taken up many times. Always in a slightly different way, with different goals, under different names. So what is this project exactly? I will now explain what SU will eventually be, and what it will eventually consist of, this is the long-term, global conception.
<huayra> First: it is called SpreadUbuntu (SU for short). Don't mix it up with the former project, we just love the name, changing the concept a bit. It is a site aiming two audiences: the excited new user and anyone willing to solve Bug #1. Although the visitor will see it as a whole, we actually have two sub-projects, that we will from now on call Site and diy, SU being it all. (Again: forget about what used to be DIYWebsite, etc...) So
<huayra>  that's for the naming. The site part will be accessed via www.spreadubuntu.com (currently still pointing to ubuntu.com) and the diy part will be transparently integrated in the site part. However, if you're not interested in the site part, a subdomain, diy.spreadubuntu.com, will directly point to the diy part. All clear? Let's see what these parts consist of then... 
<huayra> The Site part is very much like the former SpreadUbuntu project. It aims to ease the excited new user from exploring the community straight to spreading Ubuntu in his locality. The Site has a community strengthening role, making it easier to understand what everything is about, providing a communication platform, possibly a user-map, etc... If you want to know more about this section, we work on the Site here.
<huayra> The diy part is actually a dynamic repository, for posters, artwork, presentations, flyers and general marketing and/or community resources. It is inspired by the former DIYWebsite project. The visitor can rapidly access all material through a classification/filtering system with several criteria, and furthermore, it enables anyone to easily contribute by uploading new documents or translating existent ones in their language. For
<huayra>  details, we work on diy here.
<huayra> We have created a working group inside the marketing team, of which we are still fully part of. The group has decided that for now, the priority is not the Site, but diy. This does not proscribe anyone from starting its development in parallel, but the team focus will stay diy for now. We work on launchpad. 
<huayra> this is taking from our wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu
<huayra> so we have an alpha of the DIy up and running: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<huayra> or accesed by: http://spread.ubuntu.ec
<huayra> this is a site that actually works and have built in the most basic features for the Do-It-Yourself part of the site
<huayra> want we need to do next is to pimp that site up and basically make it easier to understand and use
<trmanco> the website buttons are a good start, users can promote Ubuntu on there site, and depending on the number of clicks we can promote the users site on spreadubuntu also
<huayra> and also integrate the site with launchpad for easy access to the whole Ubuntu community
<huayra> yea trmanco 
<trmanco> instead of clicks, maybe downloads would be better
<huayra> so I'll let you digest the idea, please see the site and surf it a bit. I'll be back in 15 minutes and will read your comments and continue this chat (I have to make my daughter sleep ;)
<michelleribeiro> huayra: Since SpreadFirefox was the first inspiration, I'm taking a look at its website and looks amazing, but the content is a bit messy. 
<michelleribeiro> huayra: What do you think about use it as inspiration again? 
<trmanco> michelleribeiro, we should
<michelleribeiro> huayra: What CMS is SU website using?
<shahriar86> do you meen drupal>
<shahriar86> ?
<shahriar86> am I alive? :|
<trmanco> yes
<shahriar86> what happened ?
<trmanco> don't know
<shahriar86> hummm
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: Nice to now. Drupal is very flexible. 
<shahriar86> it's drupal 5 actually will move to drupal6 soon
<michelleribeiro> huayra: since the focus is the diy area and its kind of content is made by community, how easy is now to have a material uploaded to SU?
<michelleribeiro> Answering myself: As we know SU has a page where we collect material from all places. Right now we are doing this process manually, but If we could somehow get this process "automatized" it would be great so we can continue our work.
<michelleribeiro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/IdeaPool
<shahriar86> checking
<trmanco> I can't find the flag icons
<shahriar86> flag icons?
<trmanco> if you go to SU uou can choose the language
<trmanco> you*
<trmanco> some languages have icons some don't
<trmanco> flag icons
<shahriar86> ohh okey
<trmanco> found them
<shahriar86> michelleribeiro:  yes that automated solution might help
<shahriar86> huayra: are you there??
<shahriar86> meeting is going nowhere :|
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: Its because our leader is gone. Lets wait. 
<shahriar86> humm.....
<michelleribeiro> Or does someone else has the informations that is needed to keep the meeting?
<huayra> sorry, it took more than I Expected
<shahriar86> no problem
<michelleribeiro> huayra: np
<huayra> ok
<huayra> Answering the question above
<huayra> yes, SpreadUbuntu could be of some inspiration, with better material handling. In that aspect I believe we have don e abetter job to be honest
<huayra> I ment SpreadFirefox
<huayra> Yes as shahriar86 pointed out we are moving towards Drupal6. because drupal is by far the best tool for the job, and also because it is what the ubuntu-website team uses and thus we cvan get ideas and help from them too
<huayra> Uploading material can be done very easily. I think that you can even do it without login in
<huayra> we used to have that feature
<huayra> let me chek (I'm always logged in so I couldn't tell)
<huayra> yes it is activated by default using the captcha as protection against spammers
<huayra> Automatizing the process of collecting material is by far the best achievement we can make
<huayra> I have been thinking of that for a while and have an idea which is detailed in the ideapool
<huayra> the pull out has to be done from the Ubuntu Wiki 
<trmanco> I think it is time for me to try and contribute
<huayra> and it could be easily done
<trmanco> *code*
<huayra> please do trmanco 
<trmanco> it is kind of scary, if I do contribute it will be my first time
 * michelleribeiro is away
<trmanco> I'm reading the docs on how to get a branch and merge code
<huayra> michelleribeiro, I hope that addressed your questions
<huayra> trmanco, if you need help you cvan contact our list
<huayra> there are many people there that are more than helpful
<huayra> you can also ask a question in our answer tracking system or file a bug. We use Launchpad for all of that
<trmanco> huayra, ok I'm am subscribed from the beginning
<huayra> trmanco, I think you should just go ahead and contribute
<huayra> FLOSS is about that. Make changes and contribute them back
<trmanco> SU has missing flags on the language drop down
<huayra> in SpreadUbuntu you do not even have to ask, just do the upload and we will merge the changes ;)
<trmanco> and the flags don't look very good
<huayra> I know, that gets pretty much fixed with Drupal6
<huayra> AFAIK
<huayra> let's get on:  * When do we want to achieve it
<huayra> I firmly believe that the move to drupal6 could be done by the time Jaunty comes along
<shahriar86> I have few questions
<shahriar86> first is what we need from Non-techy general contributors?
<shahriar86> then how to contribute where to start
<huayra> yes this brings us to the 3rd point: How do we want to achieve this
<shahriar86> oh ok
<shahriar86> continue then
<huayra> I have realized that the SU project has a technical side and a marketing side, and those have to be separated
<huayra> no, I just wanted to point that out, please continue and we can discuss it
<shahriar86> no no.... 
<shahriar86> its ok.... you can discuss
<shahriar86> I will add when I think its important
<huayra> ok then
<huayra> we need to define the role of marketeers within this framework. The technical role is by now pretty obvious
<huayra> so what I think is:
<huayra> Technical part of SU DIY works in Launchpad and concentrate on the platform
<huayra> and
<huayra> Marketing side works on development of the marketing platform, campaigns and content
<huayra> and thus both cooperate, exchanging ideas, hopefgully implementing them together and we have a real marketing community based on a technical platform
<huayra> does that sound logic to you all?
<shahriar86> yees
<huayra> trmanco, michelleribeiro ?
<trmanco> yes I'm here
<trmanco> huayra, yes it sounds logic
<huayra> I just want to get all the feedback I can get
<huayra>  I just want to get all the feedback I can get
<shahriar86> huayra: yes marketing team & development team works cooperating with each others.
<trmanco> yes sounds good to me, but what about michelleribeiro 
<huayra> she seems to be away
<shahriar86> currently the SU is a bit lost because I can't see where to go how to go as a general user.
<huayra> yeah and it's becausewe are trying to adress everything as a development platform
<huayra> but we are not working on the marketing strategy
<huayra> and thus non-tech marketeers don't know how to give to the project
<shahriar86> true
<huayra> soi I think that we have to have a wiki section for marketing and one for general development and of course one for both to cooperate
<shahriar86> that is good idea...
<huayra> and the DIY site shoul also start adressing that
<huayra> that a campaign can link to one material, but needs its own part of the site
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I agree, too, of course. 
<huayra> so that's how we are fgoing to do it
<huayra> we have to make it clear that we need marketing people for campaign development, designers for material making, a community of volunteers for collecting online material that is already made
<huayra> and a technical team that can give us the platform we need in order to get the job done
<shahriar86> yes
<trmanco> yes 
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I guess we have to work on a better division of the website content. I mean, do we want something like Events sections, etc?
<huayra> indeed michelleribeiro 
<huayra> we need to start designing www.spreadubuntu.com
<huayra> not just the DIY
<huayra> butin other words: the site part
<michelleribeiro> huayra: is there a task list of projects? I'm not a huge Launchpad user (yet)
<huayra> spreadfirefox have been revamped in such a way that it could be used as our base after ubutizing ;)
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects
<huayra> Is that what you where thinking of?
<huayra> so let's talk about the last point: * what can you cooperate with
<huayra> first we need to explain what we need:
<michelleribeiro> huayra: yes. 
<shahriar86> huayra: that is part of greater marketing projects
<shahriar86> but we need something like that specifically for SU
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/Site
<huayra> * Restructure our project in order to ease the time used from hearing about it and getting excited to actually contributing
<shahriar86> like short time goals...
<shahriar86> michelleribeiro:  I am aware of that
<shahriar86> but that also is technical part
<huayra> no, I'm thinking more of restructuring our wiki
<huayra> making it our working base
<huayra> and showing, for instance, wehat we just discussed
<trmanco> translations in all Ubuntu't languages
<trmanco> Ubuntu's*
<shahriar86> what I am thinking that we have few months before jaunty releases... so we have time to campaign to collect marketing materials specifically for Jaunty (available before jaunty released, not after)
<shahriar86> we need a wiki page that outlines what we want to do to achieve this task and then how we can collect (market) materials for Ubuntu Jaunty
<huayra> addressing the fact that there's a difference between those that want to *use* SpreadUbuntu and thos that want to *contribute*, either as a developer or a marketing resource, to the project
<shahriar86> yes
<huayra> we need a one stop  shop for users: the Site and DIY parts combined under www.spreadubuntu.com
<huayra> and a one strop shop for those that want to contribute with material or get material: diy.spreadubuntu.com
<huayra> and a one stop shop for those interested in helping shape the project: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpreadUbuntu
<shahriar86> right on
<huayra> so we have different ways of contributing to the project and they are clear for anyone wanting to contribute or use SpreadUbuntu in anyway
<huayra> that is not the case today
<huayra> :|
<huayra> So what can you contribute with?
<huayra> :)
<huayra> and you don't have to answer it right now
<shahriar86> well huayra we need to clear what we need to acheive
<huayra> just think about it and send an email to the list
<shahriar86> I am still not clear from marketing side
<huayra> we need to achieve a working beta for DIY within Jaunty in the technical site
<huayra> we must have a draft for the Sitre part, also in the technical site
<shahriar86> technically we know we have few things to achieve...  like working site , moving to drupal 6
<shahriar86> having bug fixed...
<shahriar86> etc etc
<huayra> we need to change the way we use the ubuntu wiki
<shahriar86> ok
<shahriar86> elaborate
<shahriar86> so we will have more info on spreadUbuntu Wiki
<shahriar86> stating specific projects?
<shahriar86> ok
<huayra> and we need to invite people to cooperate, but give them specific choices and not just invite them to participate in this cool project and find out for yourself what to do
<trmanco> there are lots of choices
<shahriar86> true
<huayra> yes, we need to restruicture the way we work
<shahriar86> currently its what happening
<huayra> and the activities we have
<huayra> yes, we are just doing it right now :)
<huayra> because it has pushed itself to a point where it needs to be adressed
<huayra> but we need hands to fix this
<huayra> the more hands the more we can get done
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I'm making a to do list to put on the wiki. 
<shahriar86> ok
<huayra> fantastic michelleribeiro :)
<shahriar86> that is nice michelleribeiro
<michelleribeiro> huayra: I guess the wiki's remodel should be a task. We can work on it later. 
<shahriar86> michelleribeiro:  I hope from marketing point of view :?
<huayra> I am going to send an email to the list explaining what we just talked about and try to gather feedback
<shahriar86> ok huayra
<huayra> yes michelleribeiro, that task needs adressing ASAP. You can put my name on it
<huayra> I will have done at least a reordering of the top menu by next weekend
<michelleribeiro> huayra: Can we share it? :D
<huayra> of course
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: Absolutelly. 
<huayra> Anyone can work on it, the more the merrier!
<huayra> :)
<shahriar86> :)
<huayra> trmanco, named this thing about translations
<huayra> can you please specify what part of SU you are thinking of?
<michelleribeiro> Can someone start to look at Flickr, Picasaweb for Ubuntu materials and events pictures?
<michelleribeiro> Its a easy task and will help a lot. 
<trmanco> huayra, I was talking about DIY
<michelleribeiro> an easy (sorry for the typo)
<trmanco> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<huayra> I have worked on collecting material.let me find the URL
<shahriar86> michelleribeiro: I will look into the matter as much as I can (but could be trickier with slow internet line)
<michelleribeiro> shahriar86: Nice. Maybe huayra can tell you where storage it. A list of URLs? Lets think. 
<michelleribeiro> Hey, thats nice: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ottodv/2942074627/
<shahriar86> :)
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/diy#Recollecting Currently Existing Material
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/diy/Materials
<huayra> I have already done the compilation for Argentina through indonesia
<huayra> i'm going to upiload oit in my share @ ubuntu.ec
<michelleribeiro> Boys, I have to go out to a party. How can I access the meeting's log?
<huayra> party sounds good
<huayra> add yourself to our maillist please
<huayra> I will send an email about the meeting and a link to the log
<huayra> michelleribeiro, is nice ti have you in our team
<huayra> :)
<shahriar86> michelleribeiro:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/31/%23ubuntu-marketing.html
<michelleribeiro> huayra: Done. 
<huayra> I'm uploading the compilated material right now to this URL: http://ubuntu.ec/ruben/su/
<shahriar86> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/31/%23ubuntu-marketing.txt
<huayra> good :)
<michelleribeiro> Thanks a lot! Have a nice night (?!) everyone...
<huayra> thx shahriar86 
<huayra> enjoy yourself too :)
<shahriar86> welcome
<shahriar86> I also need to go....
<shahriar86> so its over?
<shahriar86> it's late night here.. 4am
<shahriar86> have class in 8am :(
<shahriar86> ok every one take care....
<shahriar86> huayra:  trmanco take care of yourself
<huayra> take care 
<trmanco> shahriar86, bye, have a good night
<huayra> bye to everyone
<shahriar86> thanks
<shahriar86> finally off
<huayra> I will be hanging here if someone want to chat
<trmanco> me too, it is still early here
<trmanco> huayra, the portuguese LoCo team isn't listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/diy/Materials
<huayra> it's not that we have obviated it, I just made a list based on the information on marketing material I could find
<huayra> But if you could add that information it would be awesome
<huayra> do you know how trmanco ?
<trmanco> huayra, The wiki is slow, I just logged in
<huayra> Yeah i noticed... The top menu took time to show the images
<trmanco> yes
<huayra> too many users, which is a good sign
<huayra> ;)
<huayra> we are becoming a bigger and more proffesional community
<huayra> these are exciting times
<trmanco> yes it is a very good sign
<trmanco> I just added a new loco team
<trmanco> huayra, are you still here?
<huayra> yes
<trmanco> I just committed a simple fix to the website
<trmanco> just to try it out
<trmanco> but it didn't appear on launchpad
<huayra> let me see
<huayra> we had a great deal of work to get that working
<huayra> but when it first works it's easy
<huayra> contact evan
<huayra> I'll give you his address
<huayra> send him a mesage through launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~edb82189
<trmanco> maybe I forgot to do something
<trmanco> I have to do a merge right?
<huayra> a commit, yes
<trmanco> I don't know how to push it mainstream for merge proposal
<trmanco> that is my problem
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-02-01
<trmanco> huayra, I did commit
<huayra> mmm, to be honest i would ask in #launchpad
<huayra> those guys can give you the right command in second trmanco 
<trmanco> I did
<huayra> he
<huayra> I just saw it :)
<trmanco> so far nothing
<trmanco> :(
<huayra> you have added your ssh key to launchpad haven't you?
<trmanco> yes
<trmanco> https://launchpad.net/~trmanco
<AliTabuger7> hi everybody!
<AliTabuger7> i'm really late, i know
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, I need your help
<AliTabuger7> sure
<AliTabuger7> what do you need trmanco?
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, just one sec, I'm generating news ssh keys
<popey> drat, missed the meeting
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, I made a small change to spreadubuntu
<trmanco> how do I upload it?
<trmanco> push?
<popey> anyone got a log of the meeting?
<AliTabuger7> sure
<trmanco> FINALLY! it worked
<AliTabuger7> i don't have a log of the meeting, i missed it unfortuantely
<AliTabuger7> i'm curious what changes you've made
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/31/%23ubuntu-marketing.html
<trmanco> It was just a line, just for testing
<popey> thanks trmanco 
<AliTabuger7> i actually haven't been doing a great job of keeping the bzr branch up to dest
<AliTabuger7> date*
<trmanco> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/devel-drupal5/revision/19
<trmanco> yep, it worked
<trmanco> huayra, it worked :D
<trmanco> I can go to bed now
<AliTabuger7> someone pointed out that we should remove the /files directory because it is huge
<huayra> hei evan
<huayra> you did the trick ;)
<huayra> good news trmanco 
<huayra> we have now another commiter which is good
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, maybe put it into a different branch
<huayra> is the /files directory the one in which I uploaded all content?
<huayra> that's now in my server
<huayra> I mean all content that has not been uploaded to the SU material pool yet
<trmanco> it has a bunch of images
<huayra> trmanco, hey Tony.. I had a talk to the guy that made that template and he said that we could remove the copyright notice on Canonical if we wanted (newz2000 - ubuntu.com webmaster) so if you want you can change it to something else ;)
<trmanco> like what?
<huayra> AliTabuger7, any ideas?
<huayra> I would very much like feedback on the meeting after you read the log AliTabuger7 
<AliTabuger7> did we actually come up with something to do?
<AliTabuger7> other than Drupal 6
<trmanco> talking on drupal 6
<AliTabuger7> i looked at it and didn't see anything really. Drupal 6 has been on my todo list, but i've been busy. The only thing I think we really need is to have a good interface for all languages
<trmanco> when do we make the move
<AliTabuger7> I don't know, but I'll probably end up doing it myself. It's kinda a 1 person thing because it's very procedural.
<huayra> yeah, but what do you think on the proposal of starting the draft for www.spreadubuntu.com and differentiate between the technical work and the marketeer work
<huayra> AliTabuger7, is it possible to make SU a module for drupal?
<huayra> That way we can concentrate on translations and stuff only in one module and not think that much about the interface
<AliTabuger7> I already have a small one
<huayra> you really are ahead of the game, ha?
<AliTabuger7> the module i created just ahs a couple of functions that the node-material template uses
<AliTabuger7> everything else is existing drupal modules
<AliTabuger7> almost all of the customizations ahve been configurations done through drupals interface, as well as theme changes in the materials template
<huayra> so there's no easy way to just take what differentiates vanilla drupal from spreadubuntu in order to translate it?
<trmanco> ok guys, see you tomorrow !
<huayra> trmanco, thanks for joining us
<huayra> :)
<trmanco> :) you're welcome, I really have to get familiarized with Drupal first, before I make any big changes
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, are you here?
<trmanco> http://identi.ca/group/spreadubuntu
<trmanco> AliTabuger7, Hi
<trmanco> oops
<trmanco> AliTabuger7_lapt, Hi
<trmanco> shahriar86, Hello!
<shahriar86> hello trmanco :)
<shahriar86> how are you today?
<trmanco> I'm good, and you?
<shahriar86> my internet is giving trouble
<shahriar86> that's why pissed right now
<shahriar86> need to submit an important project asap
<shahriar86> :(
<trmanco> :|
<trmanco> see this -> http://identi.ca/group/spreadubuntu
<shahriar86> browsing down trmanco
<trmanco> oh ok
<shahriar86> I am bookmarking it... will look into it when browsing gets fixed
<shahriar86> :|
<shahriar86> don't mind please
<trmanco> maybe you are having dns problems?
<shahriar86> for my behavior now
<trmanco> no not at all
<shahriar86> perhaps
<shahriar86> but usually its ok with the dns
<trmanco> ok
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the UWN #127 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue127
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-01
<Takyoji> I'm trying to create a FOSS-related website; but one of the things that's difficult is to think of what would be symbolic of FOSS to incorporate. Or just of what type of stock imagery I should take for it
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-04
<huayra> people 
<huayra> is anyone here alive?
<huayra> I have some ideas on how to align our marketing efforts
<huayra> and I really believe they might works as I am thinking both in the local and the global spheres of our community
<huayra> 1. Our marketing should be cycle based (aligned with the Ubuntu release)
<huayra>  2. We should be campaign focused (so people can work in the campaign they want and that they are most passionated about)
<huayra> 3. Our structure should be focused on the local activities, while the centralized team should commit to deliver new campaign concepts and make material available, or at least make the material sharing platform a reality
<huayra> Number 3. could be driven with a marketing site that is a resource for the campaign areas we have
<huayra> I have seen this model in many NGOs/CSOs (Norwegian People's Aid, Changemaker, Greenpeace)
<huayra> and it seems to me that it helps drive focus over time and the structure suits perfectly for activist such as the ubunter@s around the world
<huayra> Thoughts?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-02-07
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #179 is now available
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue179 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-01-31
<eternal> marketing?
<eternal> stupid people
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
<eternal> use windows. don't use silly ubuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-03
<hakimsheriff> hi all
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-04
<SaDoV> hello?
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-05
<kristian-aalborg> hej, lhavelund 
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-02-06
<hakimsheriff> hey all
